# madusa



## wicho (Oct 5, 2014)

Masetona sinsemia 

View attachment 1412443877409.jpg


View attachment 20141005_161857.jpg


View attachment 20141005_163410.jpg


View attachment 20141005_163511.jpg


View attachment 20141005_163023.jpg


View attachment 20141005_163318.jpg


View attachment 20141005_162348.jpg


View attachment 20141005_162557.jpg


View attachment 20141005_164402.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2014)

WOW, how do you make them grow sideways like that?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 6, 2014)

^lol^...


----------



## wicho (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanx for the tips   im pritty shure ima give em a try ... n thay wer held dwn for a while ....lettum loose ... put sadeing n tied some down tostakes     some r to heavy for themselvs n some r tied dwn or to eatchother n some r going tord the light.  But I removed the shadeing since then


----------



## MiGrowB (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks killer I wish I had me some medusa I herd nothing but good things about it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks great!!!


----------



## MR1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice buds Wicho, is there a way you can straighten your pics?


----------



## wicho (Oct 9, 2014)

Just. Keep swiming. Just keep swimming. Lol ur almost. There 

View attachment 20141009_165825.jpg


View attachment 20141009_165638.jpg


View attachment 20141009_164032.jpg


View attachment 20141009_165405.jpg


View attachment 20141009_165723.jpg


View attachment 20141009_163928.jpg


View attachment 20141009_164644.jpg


View attachment 20141009_164927.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking killer but upright would be better.....lol.......:48:


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 13, 2015)

That's fantastic...


----------

